# Solved: vnetsup.vxd dfs.vxd & ndiswan.vxd missing



## sammo1 (Jun 25, 2005)

Hello there,
Before starting this thread, I searched the forum, and found several references, none of which seem to fit my problem. I have win98 4.10.1998, AMD76 processor 189MB RAM 79% system resources free. All was working well (slightly slow, but then so am I) until i installed some software for a Polaroid digital camera, which can also act as a webcam, next time I started the computer, there was a network neighbouhood icon on the desk top, which i managed to remove, then the messages about these missing 8.vxd files appeared. I googled and was amazed to see how many results were there, and that's how I found this site. I followed a set of instructions about removed all installed network components, the messages disappeared, except ndiswan, then I found I had lost my internet connection. fortunately I had backed up prior to messing about, restored the backup, got back the internet connection and the missing files message, something like, ini fi;es or registry cannot find these files, if you have deleted etc. etc, reinstall etc.etc. As I don't have a network, and have decided against using a webcam for the time being, how can i stop these messages coming up when I start the computer.
Simple, step by step instructions please, I am a beginner!
Many thanks
Sammo


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you are on broadband you probably need Client for Microsoft Networks for your network card -- so if you removed that and did not reinstall it, that might be why you lost your connection.

In anycase I would remove and reinstall Client.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q137454/

You will need your Microsoft CD or cabinet files to carry out these directions. Cabinet files are usually in the location c:\windows\options\cabs.

You can also try manually extracting the files using the System File Checker.

They should be extracted to the c:\windows\system folder.

Using SFC to extract files

1. Go to Start>Run and enter SFC and click OK
2. Check "Extract one File"
3. Enter the file name and click on "Start"
4. In the "Restore from" field enter:: *D:\WIN98* [if 'D' is not the letter of your CD-Rom drive, modify appropriately]
5. Click OK

*if you do not have a Windows system CD, try subsitituting *c:\windows\options\cabs* in the"restore from field"


----------



## sammo1 (Jun 25, 2005)

thank you Rollin' Rog,
instructions perfectly clear, followed with positive results
cheers
sammo


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

:up: 

You're welcome, but just for my added knowledge, which method did you use, SFC?

I'll mark the thread Solved, but for future reference this option is available to you in the Thread Tools tab as well.


----------



## sammo1 (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi Rollin' Rog,
i used start>run>SFC (which i'd never heard of!), I always used System info>tools>SFC. But didn't know how to extract, indeed, whenever I checked my system files, the programme told me all was in order!
I don't have a win98 CD ( when i bought my computer, a Packard Bell, it came with a double CD which has all the programmes and other stuff on it but not a seperate Windows file, at least not as far as I could find!), so I extracted from c:\windows\options\CABS.Saved to C:\Windows\system, was told the files were extracted succesfully, rebooted and all was well. i backed up the registry, then defragged, then backed up to a CD-RW, then wrote to thank you.
P.S. Why couldn't "find" find these files?
all the best
Sammo (my real name, I have to use the 1 because someone already uses Sammo)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Considering the machine you are quite lucky -- a lot of these old PB's have problems that never get solved.

The reason that "Find Files" couldn't find them is that they are compressed cabinet files. However there is a "method" of using Find Files to do it. If you use the search option that "contains the text" (or something like that, I don't have Win98 booted up right now) and search the directory that way, it can find them, but you still have the problem of extracting them. It's a tedious way to search though.

And just a head's up about SFC. I wouldn't rely on it to tell you what files are changed or corrupt. It often reports things that are updated as "changed".

And in Win98 some files should never be replaced using it.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q192832/
http://support.microsoft.com/Default.aspx?kbid=264865


----------

